
Merge branch 'tcp-lockless-listener' - signa11
http://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=c3fc7ac9a0b978ee8538058743d21feef25f7b33
======
thrownaway2424
It's a bit odd how one of the kernel gatekeepers is credited at git.kernel.org
as both "author" and "committer", while the actual author's name is hardly
evident.

~~~
tych0
That's because this is a merge commit of his own branch that contained the
applied version of the patchset (presumably to net-next).

See one of the parents:
[http://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.g...](http://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=e994b2f0fb9229aeff5eea9541320bd7b2ca8714)

------
nocarrier
There was a really good HN thread about this a month ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10483747](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10483747)

------
bionsuba
Is there any more information on this that is more accessible to someone who
is just a web-dev?

~~~
mmaunder
Your nginx will get even faster! SYN packets (packets with the SYN flag set)
are the first packet sent to initiate a TCP connection. A browser connecting
to a web server is a TCP connection. So this will enable the linux kernel to
handle incoming connection requests way faster. The effect is that high
traffic web servers running with already-optimized applications like nginx
will become faster under high load, particularly a flood of incoming new
connection requests.

If you are trying to weather a TCP based DDoS attack, you have a better chance
at your server staying up, provided your connection isn't saturated.

If you're running a load balancer, reverse proxy, port forwarding, or anything
else that will receive significant traffic and requires a TCP connection to
your server, your server will be faster.

This also affects anything that listens on a TCP socket, like postfix (email),
SSH, FTP, memcached, redis, mysql etc..etc..

